# Best String Libraries for 2022 Compared & Played LIVE by Dom Sigalas



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2022)

Best String Libraries for 2022 Compared & Played Live by Dom Sigalas


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 18, 2022)

Haha Tarek! I KNEW this was on your radar - but I THINK I beat you to it posting this. ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 18, 2022)

This one goes out to Muziksculp: Friday String Library Bingo!







vi-control.net





All in good fun of course mate


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 18, 2022)

Great video, I love his enthusiasm. Glad I didn't pick up HZ Strings, has the dreaded pulsing in the violin legatos. 

I share Dom's sentiment about Berlin Strings. I recently bought them (on sale) and they are indeed wonderful.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Glad I didn't pick up HZ Strings, has the dreaded pulsing in the violin legatos.


Not really. The HZ Legatos sound great. Dom was just moving the dynamics fader a bit too abruptly, and too fast from the lower to highest dynamics, which made it sound pulsing. Actually HZ Strings is an amazingly great sounding library, but needs creative usage, and care when using it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 18, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Not really. The HZ Legatos sound great. Dom was just moving the dynamics fader a bit too abruptly, and too fast from the lower to highest dynamics, which made it sound pulsing. Actually HZ Strings is an amazingly great sounding library, but needs creative usage, and care when using it


Check out 28:30, no MOD wheel.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 18, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Check out 28:30, no MOD wheel.


These legato patches are velocity sensitive, if you play them with higher velocities, you get a more pronounced attack, or start of the note. If you play at a relatively low-med velocity, the legatos will be very smooth. These are pretty much also used in their BBCSO Pro and are performance legatos.


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 19, 2022)

Dom is great, love his enthusiasm, he got me onto Vertigo Violin which is a lovely textural library:


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Great video, I love his enthusiasm. Glad I didn't pick up HZ Strings, has the dreaded pulsing in the violin legatos.
> 
> I share Dom's sentiment about Berlin Strings. I recently bought them (on sale) and they are indeed wonderful.


Did you get the berlin bundle ? Or just the strings ? Been looking for a dedicated string library, and still deciding between berlin strings and CCS (already have jaeger and nucleus).


----------



## GtrString (Jun 3, 2022)

Cool demo, but all of these libraries was meh.. is this really the best of 2022?


----------



## Kurosawa (Jun 3, 2022)

GtrString said:


> Cool demo, but all of these libraries was meh.. is this really the best of 2022?


Yes. That's why recording live musicians is still the way to go for most things and if the budget allows it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 3, 2022)

Richard_AH said:


> Did you get the berlin bundle ? Or just the strings ? Been looking for a dedicated string library, and still deciding between berlin strings and CCS (already have jaeger and nucleus).


No, just Berlin Strings, still really like them and they blend well with my other libraries (SCS, Hollywood Strings, BBSCO Pro). I'm seriously considering Berlin Con Sordino Strings, they sound wonderful in the walkthroughs.


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 5, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, just Berlin Strings, still really like them and they blend well with my other libraries (SCS, Hollywood Strings, BBSCO Pro). I'm seriously considering Berlin Con Sordino Strings, they sound wonderful in the walkthroughs.


I heard they are great. And at the mo, I see they are showing as 30% off. I have Metropolis Ark, but thats all i have from Orchestral Tools. They are doing all 7 string libraries for 999 euros at the mo. I am sorely tempted (especially as berlin strings is usually 840). Offer runs out in 4 days mind, so I'd best decide pretty quick.


----------



## Loerpert (Jun 5, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> No, just Berlin Strings, still really like them and they blend well with my other libraries (SCS, Hollywood Strings, BBSCO Pro). I'm seriously considering Berlin Con Sordino Strings, they sound wonderful in the walkthroughs.


I bought the Con Sordino's yesterday. The legato's are comparable to Berlin Strings and the sound is wonderful. Also quite good playability.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Does Dom have much experience/portfolio in the orchestral (virtual or otherwise) realm other than the usual YouTuber motivations?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 5, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Does Dom have much experience/portfolio in the orchestral (virtual or otherwise) realm other than the usual YouTuber motivations?


www.domsigalas.com/music


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 5, 2022)

Richard_AH said:


> I heard they are great. And at the mo, I see they are showing as 30% off. I have Metropolis Ark, but thats all i have from Orchestral Tools. They are doing all 7 string libraries for 999 euros at the mo. I am sorely tempted (especially as berlin strings is usually 840). Offer runs out in 4 days mind, so I'd best decide pretty quick.


I’m also contemplating. I want to complete my Berlin Strings collection, and I’m buying the con sordinos anyways (which will still be around $900!). Although The collection price is a hard pill to swallow, the value for what you’re getting is insane.


----------



## Richard_AH (Jun 6, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I’m also contemplating. I want to complete my Berlin Strings collection, and I’m buying the con sordinos anyways (which will still be around $900!). Although The collection price is a hard pill to swallow, the value for what you’re getting is insane.


Yeah, its massively tempting. I keep checking in, and counting down the days I reckon i'll be there at half eleven at night on the last day, still umming and ahhing


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 6, 2022)

very selective set of libraries "tested" by Dom.
No usual suspects like SCS, HS, CSS etc.. i wonder why? because he doesn't have them?


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> very selective set of libraries "tested" by Dom.
> No SCS, HS, CSS etc.. i wonder why? because he doesn't have them i guess?


Because those are not part of the "Best" 

I think your guess is correct.


----------

